# 1 Inch of snow. What should I do?



## FeelLikeANumber (Oct 15, 2005)

If you live in lower Michigan right now then you should know what i'm talking about right now. The snow has been pretty much M.I.A. lately and when it does snow sometimes its like only an 1 in, or 1.5. All of my customers have requested that i show up if its 2 in or more. I havent really talked to them much about salting or if i did they werent really interested in the idea. So my question basically is: If it snows an inch today and i leave the driveways/lots because we didnt get enough snow. Then the next day it snows another inch, should I make my rounds and plow assuming they didnt shovel?? Or should I just assume at that point that they shoveled twice so im not needed? I know it sounds dumb but im not worried about looking stupid. Its real easy to go around and plow if theres multiple inches, i just dont want people getting upset because they had snow on there driveway. Any input at all is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

If it snows in 2 inch in one setting, I say go plow it. If it snows an inch in the morning and an inch the next day don't do it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All depends on your contracts are they per plow or seasonal?
What time did it stop snowing will it melt fast ?
For me 2in. min. to go out .
if their seasonal and your bored go out and play.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This is an issue regardless of trigger depth. I have a 3" trigger. Several years ago, we got seven snowfalls, one right after the other - each less than 3", but added up to ten inches with no thawing in between. Most customers wanted it plowed after four inches or so built up, but one customer just kept driving on it. I talked to them several times, telling them it was going to be a real mess to plow when it did hit the trigger with one snowfall. But they didn't want plowed, saying no snowfall had met the trigger. Sure enough, the next "plowable" event was a 10" snow. 

I dropped them after that winter.

The point is, talk to your customers. Ask them what they want. If the decision is theirs, you'll get no complaints. If you made the decision, it's easier to gripe, even if it was the decision they would have made, anyway.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mick your right on as usual! The client is the one who pays--if it doesn't melt it makes a mess after 3 or 4 storms. It gets packed down and hard to scape clean, this is when we get the calls! And that is when it's a PIA, because you just can't scrape it clean with out treating it. If I were you give your clients a call, asking if they want to be done (any with a slope will take you up on the offer). Best of luck!


----------



## FeelLikeANumber (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. I figured thats where i was lacking was communication. I'll be making a few calls and try to get some of these "gray areas" figured out. Most of the customers are pretty negotiable. Most dont mind a little shoveling themselves here and there but maybe my past sales experience can be helpful in convincing them that salt is the way to go on the days that the 2in trigger isnt met. Thanks again. Stay safe and profitable this winter.

Scott


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Have you ever seen the dunkin donuts commercial where the guys sit in their truck just waiting to chase the first few snow flakes? Usually if it snows an inch it melts right away don't waste your time or your customers time or money. They will appreciate you more and use your services year after year if they know you are looking out for them.   payup :crying: :


----------



## mrfreeze (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dont plow*

Keep in mind that your plow shoes are roughly 1/2" steel plate, you would only being plowing a 1/2" of snow...LOL.
Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Shoes what are shoes


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I cant believe you guys are already getting snow!!, and Im wearing a freaking t-shirt!:realmad:


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Since this thread is from January... I'd forget about it... I'd guess summer took care of it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mick said:


> The point is, talk to your customers. Ask them what they want. If the decision is theirs, you'll get no complaints. If you made the decision, it's easier to gripe, even if it was the decision they would have made, anyway.


Words of Wisdom, o wise one.:salute: 
Most important part of everything you do. Communication is the key, with your customers, your employees, and most importantly, whomever you share a toothbrush holder with.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Driveways arent done unless there the customer is elderly....then they want it done regardless. Otherwise, if it snows or sleets I am out at the commercial lots!payup


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Rob said:


> Since this thread is from January... I'd forget about it... I'd guess summer took care of it.


I would have to agree with rob, this thread is from jan. Im sure hes figured it out by now.


----------

